# Furries



## Zangy (Jun 28, 2010)

Who here is one?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 28, 2010)

inb4tye


----------



## Gnome (Jun 28, 2010)

Furry Sparks and Tye.

I personally hate furries.


----------



## Say Whaaaaa (Jun 28, 2010)

Im a Furry


----------



## Cottonball (Jun 28, 2010)

Do not want.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 28, 2010)

Well let me think
Myself
Jenn
Tye
Furry Sparks
and Dragonflamez but he doesn't come here anymore


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 28, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Well let me think
> Myself
> Jenn
> Tye
> ...


Coffee is a furry?

wat


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 28, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gnome (Jun 28, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 28, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How could you not know?


----------



## Cottonball (Jun 28, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are those dogs or dragon's?


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 28, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Going by the signature logic, I still don't think it is real.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 28, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can ask her.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 28, 2010)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dinosaurs.


----------



## Cottonball (Jun 28, 2010)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Naw man, those look like purple fox's or something.


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 28, 2010)

*points to avatar*


----------



## David (Jun 28, 2010)

Creepy...


----------



## Gnome (Jun 28, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


because she never addressed it herself.


----------



## Tyler. (Jun 28, 2010)

What is a furry???


----------



## //RUN.exe (Jun 28, 2010)

Tyler. said:
			
		

> What is furry???


an awful, terrible thing


----------



## David (Jun 28, 2010)

Tyler. said:
			
		

> What is a furry???


----------



## Say Whaaaaa (Jun 28, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Tyler. said:
> 
> 
> 
> > What is a furry???


Not all Furries fursuit.  Its a stereotype.


----------



## David (Jun 28, 2010)

Say Whaaaaa said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Numner (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm pretty smooth skinned.

0:


----------



## Micah (Jun 28, 2010)

Would you consider furries people who are attracted to anathromorphic (sp?) animals, or people who are attracted _and_ dress up and do crazy stuff like that?


----------



## Say Whaaaaa (Jun 28, 2010)

Comatose said:
			
		

> Would you consider furries people who are attracted to anathromorphic (sp?) animals, or people who are attracted _and_ dress up and do crazy stuff like that?


 people who are attracted to anathromorphic animals

Me
But most people become furrys for the art.

  Or for the fun of it.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 28, 2010)

Rockman! said:
			
		

> *points to avatar*


You are a furry? u_u

THEY ARE TAKING OVER, MAAAANNNN!


----------



## Micah (Jun 28, 2010)

Say Whaaaaa said:
			
		

> Comatose said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eh, I like the art. The fursuits creep me out.  :X


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 28, 2010)

Comatose said:
			
		

> Say Whaaaaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some of the art is really good, just wolves aren't sexy.   :gyroidconfused:


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Jun 28, 2010)

It just doesn't appeal to me at all.

I like my animals cute and fluffy. :<


----------



## muffun (Jun 28, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Comatose said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think any of them are sexy. :x

I wish animals would dress up as humans for the lulz.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 28, 2010)

Muffun said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, they aren't sexy at all tbh.


@Ron

What? Cute and fluffy? WHY DON'T YOU WANT THEM MUSCULAR AND NAKED!?!?!


----------



## Say Whaaaaa (Jun 28, 2010)

Muffun said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CatGirls are smexy.... ok cute not smexy. some of them are smexy


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 28, 2010)

As it's been said, I'm a furry, and so is my boyfriend (Shadow Jolteon). ;3


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Jun 28, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Muffun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait no I lied.

Muscular and naked animals all the way. Especially birds, oh yeaaaah <3


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 28, 2010)

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those talons. <3


----------



## muffun (Jun 28, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








uhorny?


----------



## Say Whaaaaa (Jun 28, 2010)

No.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Jun 28, 2010)

Muffun said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW YEA


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 28, 2010)

Muffun said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Look at that 2 frame per second beast!


----------



## muffun (Jun 28, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Muffun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He will wreck your *censored.2.0*.


----------



## Pokeman (Jun 28, 2010)

depends


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 28, 2010)

Catgirls ARE SMEXY.


----------



## Say Whaaaaa (Jun 28, 2010)

Rockman! said:
			
		

> Catgirls ARE SMEXY.


Someone agrees!

And cute!


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 28, 2010)

Furries?

*censored.3.0*.

Ladies, being a 'furry' is not cute. It's creepy, and a great way to lose friends and alienate people.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 28, 2010)

Rockman! said:
			
		

> Catgirls ARE SMEXY.


They aren't sexy cause they are cats, they are sexy cause they are sexy.


----------



## Say Whaaaaa (Jun 28, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Rockman! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No,The cats features make them Cute and smexy!

If it was just a girl Nahh


----------



## Numner (Jun 28, 2010)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Furries?
> 
> *censored.3.0*.
> 
> Ladies, being a 'furry' is not cute. It's creepy, and a great way to lose friends and alienate people.


----------



## Say Whaaaaa (Jun 28, 2010)

iFly said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 28, 2010)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Furries?
> 
> *censored.3.0*.
> 
> Ladies, being a 'furry' is not cute. It's creepy, and a great way to lose friends and alienate people.


please just gtfo, hawtness


----------



## muffun (Jun 28, 2010)

Rockman! said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 28, 2010)

Muffun said:
			
		

> Rockman! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am honestly at a loss for words.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 28, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Say Whaaaaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was just a perfect picture. P-E-R-F-E-C-T.

Me, furry? Nope.


----------



## Say Whaaaaa (Jun 28, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ugh, Stereotypes


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 28, 2010)

Holy *censored.3.0*, what is with all these parenthesis + letter!?

*censored.3.0*ing /tbt/ :|


(u)


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Jun 28, 2010)

It's from xat, they're how you do emotions on there.
It drove me nuts when I didn't get it too. XD


----------



## Numner (Jun 28, 2010)

Say Whaaaaa said:
			
		

> iFly said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You just agreed furries are turn offs.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 29, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Holy *censored.3.0*, what is with all these parenthesis + letter!?
> 
> *censored.3.0*ing /tbt/ :|
> 
> ...


It's not even from 4chan.


----------



## Mino (Jun 29, 2010)

Fact: furrydom springs from being raped by an animal in one's youth.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 29, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


>_>

Not all furries wear fursuits. In fact, very few do. The majority of furries just like anthropomorphic animals (AKA furries), and such is the case with me and Andrew.


----------



## Say Whaaaaa (Jun 29, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## Nic (Jun 29, 2010)

Nothing.


----------



## Numner (Jun 29, 2010)

But, still. :V


----------



## Horus (Jun 29, 2010)

Kind of...

I'm a Walrry


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 29, 2010)

loltbt


----------



## Ciaran (Jun 29, 2010)

I think we should dig a giant hole and put the furries in that and just let 1 survive and make him the king of the animals and make him live in a zoo.


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 29, 2010)

It really worries me to think how this whole furry craze started in the first place.


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 29, 2010)

No, I am not attracted to wolves or any other animals furries are attracted to.


----------



## Yokie (Jun 29, 2010)

Are furries people who likes to dress up like animals or what I'm confused. :/


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 29, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for putting that image in my head, rooster.


----------



## David (Jun 29, 2010)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahahaha. Well he has said he'd be interested in having sex with an animal so that's what I thought of when this furry thing came up and he made his post.


----------



## Cris Martian Man (Jun 29, 2010)

Say Whaaaaa said:
			
		

> Muffun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea exactly and i know someone with the head part of the pic as her avatar (PM me if you want to know who)


----------



## Ciaran (Jun 29, 2010)

. . . O_e

This thread


----------



## Zex (Jun 29, 2010)

nah but i dont shun it. its peoples beliefs. who cares?


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 29, 2010)

Zex said:
			
		

> nah but i dont shun it. its peoples beliefs. who cares?


It... it isn't a belief, you ****.


----------



## Zex (Jun 29, 2010)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Zex said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is the **** part necessary? :0


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 29, 2010)

Zex said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, yes it is.

Ah, this brings back memories of the furry thread.


----------



## Horus (Jun 29, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Holy *censored.3.0*, what is with all these parenthesis + letter!?
> 
> *censored.3.0*ing /tbt/ :|
> 
> ...


Its k

I dunt understands either.


----------



## ShiningJPS (Jun 29, 2010)

CRIS365 said:
			
		

> Say Whaaaaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...
*jizzed*

I am a furry. Yet not only cat people and such. I like Pokemon :S


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 29, 2010)

Horus said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's some sort of MSN emoticon thing, but people are too dumb to notice it doesn't look and it makes them look done. 

EDIT: Or it's some /V/ /4Chan/ /b/ thing.


----------



## Horus (Jun 29, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So its some demented twisted looking smiley face?

Anyway, sexy cat maid is sexy; yum?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 29, 2010)

Horus said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


inorite?


----------



## Say Whaaaaa (Jun 29, 2010)

Why all you hatin on Furries?


----------



## Zex (Jun 29, 2010)

Say Whaaaaa said:
			
		

> Why all you hatin on Furries?


why haven't you left yet?


----------



## Numner (Jun 29, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sense, that post makes none.


----------



## David (Jun 29, 2010)

Horus said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...









Real life girls are hotter.


----------



## Mino (Jun 29, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, because a photoshopped picture of some bleach-blonde whore is a "real life girl".

Oh wait, I forgot who I was talking to for a second....


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 29, 2010)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Zex said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're right.  It's a genetic defect.


----------



## -Aaron (Jun 29, 2010)

Ah yes, furries.
I remember watching a CSI episode which featured furries.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 29, 2010)

Zex said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, when you make ignorant comments, it is.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 29, 2010)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Zex said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So... 90% of the time, then?


----------



## Numner (Jun 29, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What the hell has gotten into your system.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 29, 2010)

iFly said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


shrooms


----------



## Numner (Jun 29, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> iFly said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah.

He'd be more chipper.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 29, 2010)

iFly said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rock and Roll


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 29, 2010)

iFly said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't judge, BB doesn't have to be happy-go lucky every second, especially on the internet. 

http://www.youtube.com/v/PLmD_69pXpk





			
				bdubs said:
			
		

> Spoiler alert: That's furrysparks in the video.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 29, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> iFly said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, Garrett.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 30, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> It really worries me to think how this whole furry craze started in the first place.


It's not a "craze", it's an attraction.


----------



## Say Whaaaaa (Jun 30, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.youtube.com/v/uXtKypFTVJQ


----------



## -Aaron (Jun 30, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> iFly said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which one of them is FS?
Also, looks like /b/ was in this video.


----------



## robo.samurai (Jun 30, 2010)

I IZ 1!!!
JK

but I've seen a few furry things


----------



## Say Whaaaaa (Jun 30, 2010)

robo.samurai said:
			
		

> I IZ 1!!!
> JK


?


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 30, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/v/PLmD_69pXpk


That is possibly the BEST video I have ever seen about foam.

I loves it


----------



## robo.samurai (Jun 30, 2010)

Say Whaaaaa said:
			
		

> robo.samurai said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol stumbled upon a furry *** game xD don't ask meh how


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 30, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So, bestiality?


----------



## David (Jun 30, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tye.. its *censored.3.0*ing weird.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 30, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lmao, That was a joke. FS is a boy named Evan, according to what he said. Unless he has a secret furry life. Named Ani.


----------



## Ren Partycat (Jun 30, 2010)

I kill furries for breakfast. Custom tuned explosive ammo, Beast Slayer Shiv, and a whole lot of Grenades.

I can tell you guys why furries are hated by the internet, but some of you furs are ignorant so it wouldn't make a lickin' difference.


----------



## 8bit (Jun 30, 2010)

Anonymous dosn't like furries we think of being furry as an act of a religion that must be destroyed


----------



## Gnome (Jun 30, 2010)

Marlon88 said:
			
		

> Anonymous dosn't like furries we think of being furry as an act of a religion that must be destroyed


And let me guess you go to /b/. And believe in the "ANON IS LEEGHUN NONE OF US ARE AS MEAN AS ALL OF US" Seriously those people belong in 7chan.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 30, 2010)

Marlon88 said:
			
		

> Anonymous dosn't like furries we think of being furry as an act of a religion that must be destroyed


Anonymous is a furry you idiot.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 30, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Marlon88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait, what?


----------



## 8bit (Jun 30, 2010)

Your friend Marlon is friends with Ihaxer so we took action and took most of his acounts.
We are Anonymous our main goal is to get epic lulz. We Have free speech.

We are Anonymous.
We do not Forgive.
We do not Forget.
We﻿ are Legion. 
Expect us.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 30, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If anon is anyone that gets on to 4chan and posts anonymously, then anon has every fetish going.


----------



## SamXX (Jun 30, 2010)

It doesn't "turn me on" but the art of it is pretty damn awesome. I completely respect furries as I'd hope most people should. It's like a sexuality, it is a sexuality and we're all equal and shouldn't be treated differently just because of our choice of sexuality.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 30, 2010)

Marlon88 said:
			
		

> Your friend Marlon is friends with Ihaxer so we took action and took most of his acounts.
> We are Anonymous our main goal is to get epic lulz. We Have free speech.
> 
> We are Anonymous.
> ...


anonymous is just a word it means none of that.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 30, 2010)

SAMwich said:
			
		

> It doesn't "turn me on" but the art of it is pretty damn awesome. I completely respect furries as I'd hope most people should. It's like a sexuality, it is a sexuality and we're all equal and shouldn't be treated differently just because of our choice of sexuality.


It's not a sexuality. It's a fetish and fetishes are meant to be private, but no they have to go barging around with pride because of something private. When most other people don't want to hear about it.


----------



## 8bit (Jun 30, 2010)

Well then we will give Marlon his acounts back and we will leave but in any other place.....
Expect Us


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 30, 2010)

Marlon88 said:
			
		

> Well then we will give Marlon his acounts back and we will leave but in any other place.....
> Expect Us


Oh look, it is the cancer.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 30, 2010)

Marlon88 said:
			
		

> Well then we will give Marlon his acounts back and we will leave but in any other place.....
> Expect Us


Also if I remember correctly. You forgot one of the rules on that list.

Anonymous isn't your personal army dip*censored.2.0*.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 30, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Marlon88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're just as bad.


----------



## AndyB (Jun 30, 2010)

Marlon, shut up. This isn't 4chan god dammit.

As for furries, I'll post my opinions later.


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 30, 2010)

Marlon88 said:
			
		

> Your friend Marlon is friends with Ihaxer so we took action and took most of his acounts.
> We are Anonymous our main goal is to get epic lulz. We Have free speech.
> 
> We are Anonymous.
> ...


Did you seriously just *censored.3.0*ing say this?

God *censored.3.0*ing dammit, TBT.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 30, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't post.


----------



## AndyB (Jun 30, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You've had a few posts that have been on par to that BS.


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 30, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






			
				Nevermore said:
			
		

> Anonymous is a furry you idiot.



You're probably worse than Marlon because of *censored.2.0* like this.  Checkmate.


----------



## Ciaran (Jun 30, 2010)

Remember when Marlon posted his info in the PSN thread yesterday???

Not very 'anonymous'

+he has a username

+He's breaking rules 1 and 2


I dont go on 4chan and I know this *censored.2.0*, he's clearly a wannabe


----------



## Ren Partycat (Jun 30, 2010)

The first porn you watch is usually the first one you get turned on to.

Thus, furries were born. And lots of other reasons why furries are hated will be explained.


----------



## Ciaran (Jun 30, 2010)

Ren Partycat said:
			
		

> The first porn you watch is usually the first one you get turned on to.
> 
> Thus, furries were born. And lots of other reasons why furries are hated will be explained.


I'm not going to begin to correct that.


----------



## 8bit (Jun 30, 2010)

Hmmm a furry no I am not but I think that some are cool the non perverted ones.... xD


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jun 30, 2010)

Furrys are popular on Team Fortress 2


----------



## Mino (Jun 30, 2010)

Marlon88 said:
			
		

> Your friend Marlon is friends with Ihaxer so we took action and took most of his acounts.
> We are Anonymous our main goal is to get epic lulz. We Have free speech.
> 
> We are Anonymous.
> ...


Hint: You're about 5 years late to the party, and 4 years late in leaving said party.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jul 1, 2010)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Um...no. I meant an attraction to furry art, not animals themselves. >_>


----------



## Tyeforce (Jul 1, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, it really isn't.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jul 1, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So, let me get this straight.

You get turned on by anime. That in it self is frightening enough. I think most people can see that. Now, you're even MORE turned on when they get dressed in little wolf ears, too? Explain this to me.

And regardless of your explanation, it will still be weird as all hell.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jul 1, 2010)

I, personally, hate furries. It's just *censored.3.0*ing weird.


----------



## David (Jul 1, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, it really is.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jul 1, 2010)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When did I ever say that I get turned on by anime? I don't even watch anime. Yes, a lot of the yaoi I like is in that style, but the style itself isn't what turns me on, it's the characters and situations in the art. And, yes, I find furry characters to be hot, just as you find girls to be hot. It's not weird at all, I'm just attracted to different things than you. Of course, in your eyes, you consider anything that isn't like you to be "weird" or "wrong".

But regardless of my explanation, you're still a douche.


----------



## David (Jul 1, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Females are what's supposed to turn you on. Not furry creatures. It's weird dude.


----------



## Say Whaaaaa (Jul 1, 2010)

Well furry character's do turn me on (Or yiff) So i agree with Tye.  If you hate Furry's you might as well hate Gays, Bisexual's And lesbians We deserve rights as much as anyone else!


----------



## Numner (Jul 1, 2010)

Say Whaaaaa said:
			
		

> Well furry character's do turn me on (Or yiff) So i agree with Tye.  If you hate Furry's you might as well hate Gays, Bisexual's And lesbians We deserve rights as much as anyone else!


Just because someone doesn't like a sexual preference towards furry people doesn't mean they hate all sexual preferences. 

Someone who doesn't like pedophiles doesn't have to dislike homosexuals.


----------



## Mino (Jul 1, 2010)

Let's not confuse a fetish with an orientation, please.


----------



## Say Whaaaaa (Jul 1, 2010)

Im just saying we should have the rights as anyone else.


----------



## Mino (Jul 1, 2010)

Say Whaaaaa said:
			
		

> Im just saying we should have the rights as anyone else.


What the *censored.3.0* are you even on about?  There are no rights that furries have that others don't.  I can't say the same about homosexuals, though.


----------



## David (Jul 1, 2010)

Say Whaaaaa said:
			
		

> Im just saying we should have the rights as anyone else.


Omg... WHY are you people attracted to furry animals?! What makes them attractive?! PLEASE explain it to me. :X


----------



## Mino (Jul 1, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Say Whaaaaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is clearly caused by an early sexual encounter with an animal, usually the family dog or cat.</Freud>


----------



## //RUN.exe (Jul 1, 2010)

Say Whaaaaa said:
			
		

> Im just saying we should have the rights as anyone else.


what the *censored.3.0*

part of me wants to believe that no one can be this *censored.3.0*ing stupid and that you're just trolling

but another part of me thinks you're serious and is contemplating mass murder/suicide.


----------



## Say Whaaaaa (Jul 1, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh please we don't rape dogs!  I think you need to watch this. I know about the music it is annoying but.....Yeah


Nyaa
http://www.youtube.com/v/wKo8tiBTqac&feature=related


----------



## Mino (Jul 1, 2010)

Say Whaaaaa said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I was being facetious, but I'm not sure why I expected you to pick up on that.

And I never said that you necessarily raped the dog, but vice versa....


----------



## Say Whaaaaa (Jul 1, 2010)

The dogs raped us? Sound weird but Nyaa.


----------



## Fillfall (Jul 1, 2010)

What is a furry xD 
Seriously.


----------



## Say Whaaaaa (Jul 1, 2010)

Furry fandom (also known as furrydom, fur fandom or furdom [citation needed]) refers to the fandom for fictional anthropomorphic animal characters with human personalities and characteristics.[1] Examples of anthropomorphic attributes include exhibiting human intelligence and facial expressions, the ability to speak, walk on two legs, and wear clothes. Furry fandom is also used to refer to the community of people who gather on the Internet and at conventions.[2][3]

Differing approaches to sexuality have been a source of controversy and conflict in furry fandom. Examples of sexual aspects within furry fandom include erotic art and furry-themed cybersex.[51][52] The term "yiff" is most commonly used to indicate sexual activity or sexual material within the fandom


----------



## Jarv156 (Jul 1, 2010)

I think most of you guys are pure ignorant on us furries, you don't know jack *censored.2.0* and you think you can just bully us. It's almost as pathetic as picking on gays. The ignorant user who said it's like bestiality needs to be beaten to a pulp, it's Zoophiles who do that stuff, not us!

I'll leave you with a facts video I found, it might answer a few of your questions.
http://www.youtube.com/v/MBKjVOCBUBc


----------



## Say Whaaaaa (Jul 1, 2010)

Jarv156 said:
			
		

> I think most of you guys are pure ignorant on us furries, you don't know jack *censored.2.0* and you think you can just bully us. It's almost as pathetic as picking on gays. The ignorant user who said it's like bestiality needs to be beaten to a pulp, it's Zoophiles who do that stuff, not us!
> 
> I'll leave you with a facts video I found, it might answer a few of your questions.
> http://www.youtube.com/v/MBKjVOCBUBc


There not going to change there mind,Lets give up. 

Nyaa


----------



## AndyB (Jul 1, 2010)

I said I'd come back to  here and state my views.
So as it stands I don't like furries, but I don't hate them. It normally comes down to the individual. Also, I'd rather not have people's fetishes, orientation rubbed in my face and made so evidently public. Then when furries just turn alot of conversations into smut, with some BS comment in a sexual way. (Usually about some character, or animal, followed by a X3 or some odd smiley.)

Finally, Say Whaaaaa... quit *censored.3.0*ing saying "Nyaa", you are just jumping on a bandwagon. You've not had one redeeming post, only to make yourself look an ass.


----------



## Say Whaaaaa (Jul 1, 2010)

Well so your on the edge a tiny bit.
<small><small><small><small>Nyaa</small></small>


----------



## Flash (Jul 1, 2010)

Say Whaaaaa said:
			
		

> Well so your on the edge a tiny bit.
> <small><small><small><small>I'm a little kid</small></small>
> 
> 
> </small></small>


<small>On the edge of what?


----------



## Say Whaaaaa (Jul 1, 2010)

Of liking furry's or hating them

Nyaa 

Also i see what you did there.  Really mature!


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 1, 2010)

Just for the record, I AM a furry.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 1, 2010)

I think everyone's gotten their point across.


----------

